# Activity around Kulm



## Fetchemup (Sep 26, 2002)

Leaving on Monday the 21st. Just wondering what the hunting has been like around the Kulm area lately. Has there been enough cold weather to drive the birds down? Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Fetchemup


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Fetchemup I am sorry to tell you I dont think we have very many birds in that area.I will be hunting the same area at the same time as you. That area usually holds a lot of birds. This year it hasen't been as productive as usual. Had wife and friends scouting last night (10/17) the saw very few birds. Some bluebills moved in about monday or tuesday. There are some very strong winds with the most recent. weather system. It came from the far north. Im hoping for some flights coming with this system. Good Luck


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry,

I'd have to confirm the reports on the Kulm area. VERY few birds when scouting 2 days ago. Did find 2 concentrations but had to look hard. Potholes are gone for the year, they've just been pounded in that area...look for birds on the larger water. The birds were flyinng in both cases 1/2 mile away before they ever saw the car.


----------



## Duck Soup (Oct 21, 2002)

I will be heading to the Kulm area on Wednesday the 23rd for duck hunting and we usually only bring water decoys. Just wondering if anyone feels that we should bring a field spread instead, head to a different area or keep doing what we have always done. The reason we are thinking of changing from our normal plans is from the low amounts of water. I heard the water is scarce and Devils Lake might be a better choice. I love the kulm area for its good people, respectful hunters, and its ducks...just hoping we do not have to break any tradtions. Any help is much appreciated!!

whats for dinner? Duck Soup


----------

